# Turkey Pot call Question?



## Mr. Peet (Mar 25, 2017)

How many of you have made a 'Pot call' from treated outdoor wood, and do you have any pictures?


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Mar 25, 2017)

I made a lot of pot call just about out of everything, but pine or treated wood, Just don't think it would hold up under the late.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 25, 2017)

greenleecustomcalls said:


> I made a lot of pot call just about out of everything, but pine or treated wood, Just don't think it would hold up under the late.


I've turned lots of yellow pine without issue. Just wondering, I realize most don't turn the treated stuff because of health risks...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 25, 2017)

Can you show us some of your pine calls? Sounds interesting


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 25, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Can you show us some of your pine calls? Sounds interesting


I mislead you, I've turned lots of Yellow pine for balusters, newel posts and so forth, just never saw any body use the treated stuff for turkey calls, thus my asking.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 25, 2017)

I've never seen one. But I don't know why it couldn't be done. Pine isn't a great tone wood, so it wouldn't sound nearly as good though. I turned a lot of pine when I was starting out. I have seen a plywood call. I can't remember where I saw it though, or I'd share the pic. Looked pretty cool.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 26, 2017)

I have some kind of treated wood that I do not know what it is. I believe it came out of some real old electrical switch gear. Everything about the switch gear was wood. Bushings, nuts, bolts and mounting brackets. It is very HARD but extremely grain detailed. Makes an absolutely beautiful call. It has a very strong order like a creosote type smell. I turned a couple pieces but the smell is horrible. It takes a month or so for the smell to leave the wood. It does not need a coat of anything just buff and it looks like glass.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 26, 2017)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I have some kind of treated wood that I do not know what it is. I believe it came out of some real old electrical switch gear. Everything about the switch gear was wood. Bushings, nuts, bolts and mounting brackets. It is very HARD but extremely grain detailed. Makes an absolutely beautiful call. It has a very strong order like a creosote type smell. I turned a couple pieces but the smell is horrible. It takes a month or so for the smell to leave the wood. It does not need a coat of anything just buff and it looks like glass.


Your like my wife, tell all these wonderful things and get me excited, but not show a thing, to support the word. Could you post a picture of the product, Please....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 26, 2017)

We are having storms right now but let me see what I can do. I have a predator call turned and will get a picture of it. I also have the 2x4 piece squirreled away in the garage with the assorted pieces. I will have to dig them out. Wood is some of the most beautiful natural grained wood I have seen though. If I forget stay after me because I get side tracked like the  @Mike1950 sometimes, but wood be happy to get you some pictures.



Rodney

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MEB02 (Mar 27, 2017)

Just a crazy thought on the switch gear creosote smelling wood, I don't profess to know much about anything ,so take this with a grain of salt. If the wood was around old time transformers there could be PCB's which are known to create health issues.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 27, 2017)

MEB02 said:


> Just a crazy thought on the switch gear creosote smelling wood, I don't profess to know much about anything ,so take this with a grain of salt. If the wood was around old time transformers there could be PCB's which are known to create health issues.



You have a good point. Thanks


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 27, 2017)

I was thinking that it was their micarta material


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 27, 2017)

MEB02 said:


> Just a crazy thought on the switch gear creosote smelling wood, I don't profess to know much about anything ,so take this with a grain of salt. If the wood was around old time transformers there could be PCB's which are known to create health issues.


Once you're in your 50's, does it matter any? Yes, there are many risks, thus partly why I asked in my primary post. I recall so many folks using off fall from decking jobs for arts and crafts in the 80's. Some had medical issues, I know of 1 no longer here because of such. Definitely health risks involved, for sure. Like using certain Japanese shellacs, with 'poison sumac' in it, "But the finish is so nice".... Yep, glorified apes they say...


----------



## MEB02 (Apr 3, 2017)

Just back on the site, and the answer is nope it doesn't matter at all. Just a little info, it never hurts to know the score.


----------



## CWS (Apr 4, 2017)

Try to stabilizing pine to increase tone quality maybe.


----------

